# pain between shoulder blades



## oldgreyandslow (6 Apr 2013)

I have been getting this after a couple of hours on the bike, I flipped the stem to give me a more upright position but it doesn't seem to have made any difference.

I had a bike fit a few months ago but obviously you don't sit on that for 2 hours, the bike fit had the stem in the "normal" position, I flipped it to see if it would resolve the aches.

Not sure if I should set it back and pesevere, any thoughts?


----------



## MrC (6 Apr 2013)

I used to get one on the commuter. In the end got some wider (44cm) bars and that did the trick


----------



## oldgreyandslow (6 Apr 2013)

Bars are 44cm already, but thanks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Apr 2013)

sounds like you have a weak core to me and can't support your body weight and slump into your shoulders. The fact you have flipped the stem suggests that you are not comfortable in positions which require reasonable core strength such as cycling on drops.
Do you do any core excersises, the pank is really good for building core strength and stability.
How long can you do the plank for?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2013)

Hiya
Take a look at this, especially the fore-aft saddle advice.. There's a difference between a bike-fit to go fast and one for comfort. Sounds like you need less weight on your arms. Are your elbows locked when you ride?
Take a read, for most regular cyclist this is excellent and simple advice.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## oldgreyandslow (6 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> sounds like you have a weak core to me and can't support your body weight and slump into your shoulders. The fact you have flipped the stem suggests that you are not comfortable in positions which require reasonable core strength such as cycling on drops.
> Do you do any core excersises, the pank is really good for building core strength and stability.
> How long can you do the plank for?


Yes I do core exercises, front plank for about 1.5 to 2 minutes, side planks for about 30s, and others like crunches, etc usually about 3 times a week, still work to do though, actually riding on the drops feels more comfortable most times


Fab Foodie said:


> Hiya
> Take a look at this, especially the fore-aft saddle advice.. There's a difference between a bike-fit to go fast and one for comfort. Sounds like you need less weight on your arms. Are your elbows locked when you ride?
> Take a read, for most regular cyclist this is excellent and simple advice.
> 
> http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


 
Nice article thanks, elbows usually not locked. I'll try the points mentioned in the article


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2013)

Core strength, like Vengy says.

It will come, keep cycling.


----------



## Ningishzidda (7 Apr 2013)

Try this.






7200 reps.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (7 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Core strength, like Vengy says.
> 
> It will come, keep cycling.


 
Thanks.

I flipped the stem back, 60 miles today and very little pain at all. Well not between the shoulder blades anyway, however new shorts = sore backside! 

More core strength exercises and possibly some gym work to strengthen thighs on the agenda. Incidentally since I was wiped out by a car last September and my left knee was damaged I've found my left quads don't seem to feel quite as strong as my right. I hate the idea of joining a gym but maybe it's the best solution.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Apr 2013)

I used to get this on longer rides as well, a member of the club i ride with said i looked stretched out so a put a 10 mm smaller stem on and it solved the problem.
*Neck and Shoulder Pain*






*Neck and Shoulder Pain*

Neck and shoulder pain is often due to the reach to the bars being too long. To reach the controls, the elbows may need to be locked and the shoulders rolled forwards. The locked elbows will then become far more efficient at transmitting road vibration into the upper body. The long reach will also imply an aggressive torso angle, straining the neck to be able to see forwards. Attempts to reduce the stretch by moving the saddle forwards can be counterproductive as more weight is then placed on the hands and arms. Raising the bars can help the neck but the best solution is to reduce the stretch with a shorter stem, narrower bars or compact bars with a shorter reach. Ideally the bars will be placed to allow your elbows to be slightly bent with relaxed neck and shoulders.


----------



## stu9000 (10 Apr 2013)

Good thread, thanks all.


----------

